# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  channel9.msdn.com

## edspace

Duke shfletuar MSDN, mu dha rasti të vizitoja faqen http://channel9.msdn.com. E kisha vizituar dhe njëherë më parë dhe isha bërë pishman që nuk kisha ruajtur adresën. Mendoj se është një faqe tepër interesante. 

Channel 9 është si një kanal televiziv përbrënda Microsoft-it. Kanali krijon emisione të ndryshme duke intervistuar ekspertët që punojnë tek Microsoft. Këto intervista të lejojnë të njohësh njerëzit, si dhe teknologjitë e ndryshme, që nga tipografia e deri tek përpiluesit.

Emisionet kanë cilësi shumë të mirë dhe mund të shikohen me Windows Media Player. Faqja ka dhe blloqe të ndryshme, forume, arkivë me projekte të gatshëm, etj.  Hidhini një sy kur të keni kohë të lirë.

----------

